# Questions on Walk In Access Near Goshen



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

I was wondering if any one has been to the Walk in access properties in goshen. They show two of them. Looking to possibly take my dog out and look for some birds, but its quite aways from me so I was wondering if any one has been out there. Thanks !


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

those places have been pounded since last weekend. i was scouting for ducks and geese on monday and couldnt believe how many trucks i saw parked at the gates. it looked like the GS rifle deer hunt with all the orange dots i saw out in those areas.


----------



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks ! I figured most of those places got hit hard.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> those places have been pounded since last weekend. i was scouting for ducks and geese on monday and couldnt believe how many trucks i saw parked at the gates. it looked like the GS rifle deer hunt with all the orange dots i saw out in those areas.


+1, the walk-in areas get hammered. I don't even bother with them. I was in the Goshen area today. I got up 4 hens, but no roosters. I also peppered the biggest coyote I have ever seen with 3 shots of Remington Nitro Mag 4 shot at about 40 yards. It startled me at first, I never expected to jump a coyote out of a ditch in rural Goshen. I hit him good, but he got out of there like he was lit on fire. Hope he dies of lead poisoning. I can only imagine the number of pheasants that have been killed by that dog.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

believe it or not, theres ALOT of dogs that live in that area.... or im seeing the same ones over and over again. they get shot at alot and they are really smart. one of these days i'll catch one out there when im packing a rifle and not a shotgun


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went out to the one on the north end of town. Lots of folks hitting it we got up 2 hens. My buddies dog got in a fight with a **** in the ditch. Hope it died. Anyway, lots of folks hunting it. Good luck.


----------

